# What is the best way to Paint force weapons without an airbrush?



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been searching through the tips & tutorials looking to see the best way to paint force weapons for a seer council or three....
I can find find plenty of tuts for painting force weapons by airbrush but my budget does not stretch that far. Does anyone have any tips to help??


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83872

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6438

Both of those are from http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107932


They do not require a AB to perform, the second link my brother in law did with his BA it came out looking great.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You can achieve an airbrushed type effect with layering and glazes if you're patient enough to spend the time, it takes forever but looks good.


----------

